# DIY stator question



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

o0o said:


> would it work if i fabricate the stator just out of 1 big iron piece?


Hi o,

Yes, it would work, but not very well except at very, very low frequencies. The sheets of iron (really electrical grade steel) are called laminations. They are made from very thin steel which is coated on the surface with a very thin layer of insulation. So when these thin laminations are stacked to make the core, there is a high resistance along paths parallel to the shaft through the core steel.

All this is done to reduce eddy currents which are induced by the alternating current in the stator coils. These eddy currents cause heat (I²R loss) and also produce their own magnetic fields which oppose the changes you try accomplish in the motor. 

Eddy currents are often purposely used in electrical machines to make eddy current brakes 

Regards,

major


----------



## o0o (Jun 29, 2011)

hmm you mean if i make it out of 1 big piece of iron i would be shit and no use in a EV?^^

ok anybody got a cheap source for that electrical grade steel?^^


----------



## o0o (Jun 29, 2011)

ok now i found out that this steel gonna be a kind of silicon steel to provide low core loss and high permeability ...

anybody knows the code of the steel i need? i can't go to my iron dealer and say i want silicon steel...they gonna laugh at me^^

anybody knows a specific name?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

o0o said:


> ok now i found out that this steel gonna be a kind of silicon steel to provide low core loss and high permeability ...
> 
> anybody knows the code of the steel i need? i can't go to my iron dealer and say i want silicon steel...they gonna laugh at me^^
> 
> anybody knows a specific name?


24 or 26 gauge M27 with C3.

Depends on your design. Things like flux density and frequency. Read about it here. http://www.protolam.com/page7.html Search around. You may be able to find a place to sell you laminations which they already have tooled. Fabrication cost for cutting single lams is ridiculous and tooling cost for punching them is even higher. Or maybe a better approach for your first attempt; find an existing motor near to what you want, strip the core and use it to wind your new design. Get your feet wet before you sink a bunch of money into material and tooling/fabrication.



major


----------



## o0o (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks very much for that info


----------

